# Windows 8 copy paste ctrl c ctrl v options not working.



## Agest3@gmail.com

Hi,

Windows 8 copy paste and ctrl c ctrl v options not working.

It 100% worked, when I was started with 8.
Now its not working the options.

I did keyboard uninstall, recent programs uninstalled, office uninstalled and re installed, search autohotkey, sfc / scannow....

But no use. Still copy paste and ctrl c and ctrl v is not working.


----------



## Shane

Have you tried this?
http://windows7themes.net/ctrl-c-and-ctrl-v-not-working-in-windows-8-fix-it.html

btw please don't ask people to Email you for help,This is what the forum is for so if anyone else in the future has the same issue they can look back on this thread for the fix.


----------

